# Rebuilding 89 YJ For Snow Removal



## YJRob89 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great site I've been lurking for a longtime and decide to join. Rebuilding my 1989 jeep YJ 4.2 5 speed with 7ft Meyers plow for residential snow removal and have some questions. 

I've been plowing with this Jeep for close to 8 years doing residential driveways. It was stock! This summer blow one rear shock mount and rear track bar mount. So it was time for a make over.

I'm in the process of converting to external slave cylinder, ( amazing what mice can do to a jeeps clutch!) did the AutoRust treatment by replacing both tail ends, rear shock mount, and skid mount section. The rust was not terrible but I felt it needed to be done. POR-15 the frame and will be undercoating the jeep with Rust encapsulator. Planning on a 1" body lift to help in keeping the frame clean and future treatment. 

My son who maybe driving the jeep soon wants to lift it. 

Can I put a 2" leaf lift (BDS suspension) on it and still plow, any issues? Or should I just replace with stock leaf springs?

Gabriel hijackers air shocks all around (492222) any issues?

Is the 1" body lift an issue?

Should I just leave the original leaf spring and add just the air shocks?

Need help designing a real rear bumper rear cross frame member was cut around allowing for the new tail sections still intact top and bottom for gas tank installation. 

Any answers and advise is greatly appreciated and I'm thankful in advance.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello Rob, in NY here too (Long Island).

The 1" body lift should be no problem, as it does not lift the frame. 

The external slave is a great idea... I assume you have a later 1989 with the AX-15? IIRC, the bellhousing with external slave is from a 1994-1995?

Your original leaf springs are likely arched up, new ones will probably ride much better... I suspect 2" leaf springs would work fine too. Any more lift and you start lifting the "A" frame up too much... this can cause the plow to lift one side when angling it fully left or right.

My XJ has 2" lift springs and it works fine, ideally the plow mount could be lowered a bit, I may modify the brackets at some point, but have been using it that way for years.


----------



## YJRob89 (Oct 27, 2014)

Decided not to go with the 2" spring lift just ordered heavy duty stock leafs. Also the Gabriel Hijackers 94222 are for the rear and 49178 for the front. Yes I have the ax-15 engine it actually is a 1990 per the vin. I purchased a 1994 bell housing off eBay. Tranny is back in but the gas tank is still out so not sure how it runs yet. Waiting for all the new parts to arrive and the finish undercoating the body. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

HD ones sound like a good choice, keep the plow a-frame as level as possible. Glad to hear you have the AX-15, its a nice transmission. Hurst makes a sweet short shifter for it, soo crisp... I had one in my 1991 YJ.


----------



## YJRob89 (Oct 27, 2014)

Jeep is up and plowing. I needed to lower the air shock pressure to 32 psi to eliminate the blade from bouncing. It seams the heavy duty leaf spring may have been enough to handle the weight of the plow and 240 lbs of sand in the back. Still working on a weighted bumper.


----------

